# Asheville and areas around western NC



## Kyrsta (Jan 23, 2012)

I saw a post about this, but it was almost a year ago? so I was wondering if there were more people who lives around or close by so maybe we can form a meeting. I know talking may be hard, but when you're around people who understand, it makes things easier.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Ermm, well I live in the central part of NC... I guess not many people here are from NC. :/


----------



## Kyrsta (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah sadly .


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in Wilmington, so I'm way to the east.


----------



## Idgie (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi. I'm in Asheville  I never thought I'd see a support group request for this area, so I never bothered. I don't know of any social anxiety support groups here. It would be nice to keep in touch with someone in Asheville!


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I live near Raleigh.. four hours away? Never mind :3


----------



## Kyrsta (Jan 23, 2012)

Idgie
Yay! Someone close to me!! I'll let you know if I hear about anything. Pm me if you need anything or wanna talk!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm in Asheville (west) 

I think theres a clinic that has anxiety support group, its off haywood rd, I can find out more about it and let you know, but I'm too scared to go there to be honest.


----------



## MikeINvalid (Feb 6, 2012)

Central NC here (near RTP)

I've been looking around on the Internet for support groups in my area and it looks like Raleigh has a meet up group. I need to warm up to the idea of joining though, lol.


----------



## alisky (Feb 7, 2012)

*Charlotte, NC*

Hi,
I live in Charlotte and just moved from NJ. I would like to meet people in NC with SA. Respond anytime!

Alicia B.


----------



## randomprecision (Aug 19, 2011)

Well I'm way down here near Kings Mountain but I could probably make it a day trip once in a while...(that is if i ever got the courage up).


----------



## Kornbo26 (Feb 9, 2012)

*from triad area. originally eastern NC*

I am really interested in speaking with others that can relate. Especially females, I'm male, but with the small amount of north Carolinians I am interested in any.


----------



## Kornbo26 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Winston Salem*



Kornbo26:1059655054 said:


> I am really interested in speaking with others that can relate. Especially females, I'm male, but with the small amount of north Carolinians I am interested in any.


From triad, and originally from eastern NC.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I am in east Tennessee about 90 minutes from Asheville. Could possibly become a day trip for me also.


----------



## Hunterzen (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello. I live in Asheville.


----------



## hokeypokey (Feb 27, 2012)

*hokey pokey*

An excellent start. I live in WNC, east of Asheville. A full day trip if meeting not too late in day.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Im in NC but Im over in Winston-Salem.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I know this says western NC, but screw it. Anybody in the eastern part of the state near Greenville?


----------



## Lioninthenight (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey friends. Gotta update my info, but i'm a former beach bumb outa delaware, turned countrybumb in Kingsport, TN. (blame my wife lol) Don't know to many people, but would be happy to chat if you're up for it. Be well guys and girls.


----------



## xemption (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm in the eastern part of NC, Goldsboro, Greenville area.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

If anyone in Asheville is interested in going to a support group with me, please let me know, I dont want to go alone.


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello, I live in Asheville. Well technically Mills River, but basically Asheville. I have searched and searched on the internet for some sort of help in the area. Came up empty handed (other than paying for a therapist). Im always on the look-out though.


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

I live near Hickory and would like to find a support group to go to.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I go to WCU, but i'm in the greenville,nc area for the summer


----------



## Idgie (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh wow! I didn't expect to see many replies for Asheville, and I hadn't even checked this in a while. Is anyone actively in a support group in Asheville? Someone mentioned something on Haywood rd, is that still there? I really need someone to talk to because I really don't any friends here (just 1 but she recently moved). There is not much for me to do anymore since I lost my job so I'm basically just wasting around here  Anyone in the area is free to PM me.


----------



## JonnyRingo (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm in Central NC, but I would definitely make a day trip to Western NC.


----------



## Kittycatt (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm from NC


----------

